# Jessica



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jessica Biel

This is my most recent drawing, completed a couple of weeks ago.
Larger than my usual drawings, and most time consuming so far.

Paper: Strathmore, Bristol, Vellum, 400 Series (11x14 inch)
Pencils: Staedtler Mars Technico (4H, 2H, HB, 2B, 4B)
Erasers: Putty, Tombow Mono-Zero
Time: 60hrs.....ish

Hope you like it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's perfect. It looks like good photography but it's drawing. Totally amazing.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Terry, that's me up to date now.
So wont be posting drawings as often, still working on "Gridless", but they do take a while.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty much perfection. Not much else you can say.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> Pretty much perfection. Not much else you can say.


Thank you chanda.


----------



## frederiek (Mar 10, 2015)

Stunning.... absolutely stunning... got no words :O You should make a lot of money with these kind of portrets :O can i hire you?


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

frederiek said:


> Stunning.... absolutely stunning... got no words :O You should make a lot of money with these kind of portrets :O can i hire you?


Thank you frederiek, your very kind to say so, and I do take commissions if your serious.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great contrast + proportion - beautiful!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeff said:


> great contrast + proportion - beautiful!


Thank you Jeff.


----------



## indianpainting (Apr 4, 2015)

cjm , 
its hard to believe that its NOT a photograph


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

indianpainting said:


> cjm ,
> its hard to believe that its NOT a photograph


Ha, yeah, I get that a lot.


----------



## indianpainting (Apr 4, 2015)

Well thats a good sign for a good artist i believe, you will be successful popular one soon


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

WOW! Just,....WOW I


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> WOW! Just,....WOW I


lol, Thank you Susan.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is one of my all time favs that you have drawn Carl.. I love it!

D


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> This is one of my all time favs that you have drawn Carl.. I love it!
> 
> D


Thanks David, this was my "Comeback" piece after nearly a 2 year break, I really wanted to see what I was capable of achieving. Pretty pleased with the result, took my time and I think it shows.

I look at Armin Mersmann's work, and realise I still have a way to go yet, but still learning.


----------

